

Chrome Stable Bumped to 16.0 - jolan
http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2011/12/stable-channel-update.html

======
melling
200 million people will be silently updated within the next week and no one
will complain about version numbers.

Hopefully, Firefox gets there soon.

